# Shepherd/Alaskan Malamute/Alaskan Husky Cross



## AC75

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience with a GSD crossed with the Alaskan Malamute or Alaskan Husky? I've been around a lot of GSD X Siberian Huskies, but never the above mentioned breeds. Information seems limited, especially for the Malamute, aside from one constantly reproduced article stating that the GSD crossed with the Malamute is a terrible combination. 

Any information on characteristics, health and temperament is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Jax's Mom

I don't think there's an easy way to compare examples... Even when you cross two purebred dogs, you won't end up with one that's 50/50 of the parents.


----------



## Anja1Blue

No personal experience, though I have heard of wolf hybrids sometimes being passed off as GSD/Malamute crosses - perhaps to make them seem more "user friendly". Years ago, the King Shepherd (or was it the Shiloh) was a breed created by introducing Malamute blood into the GSD, in part to presumably create a giant sized dog (I think the Great Pyrenees might have been used also.) You can Google these breeds and see from their history what went into where, and the resulting temperaments that can be expected. 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Remo

We were fortunate enough to be owned by a Malamute/GSD mix for five years. He was brilliant, stubborn, gorgeous, stubborn, good with other animals, stubborn, good off leash, stubborn, beautiful howler, stubborn, and one of the best dogs I have ever known.

He was so smart that he always knew exactly what you wanted him to do, but he would only do it if he felt like it. 

Moochie was a such a cool dog that we could not walk five feet without people asking us about him. He was my husbands best friend in the world. We will never have another quite like him.


----------



## AC75

Thanks Remo, that's the type of info I'm looking for. I like the look of these Husky/Malamute dogs mixed with the GSD, but it's hard to find much on their temperment, which is what I'm most interested in. I'm well aware of the importance of socialzation etc. but it's good to hear what owners have to say as well.


----------



## shaner

It's impossible to know what you're going to get. Huskies/malamutes are so different than GSD's that you can't even compare the two. I had two Siberian Huskies before and they are extremely difficult dogs to own. My GSD is a dream compared to my Huskies. 

Huskies are extremely stubborn and not naturally obedient dogs. They want to do one thing and one thing only, and that's to run. Most huskies can't be trusted off leash. Huskies also have extremely high prey drives and usually can't be trusted around small animals, and often other dogs. 

So if your mix has a dominant husky gene in it, you could be in for never ending training sessions that seem to accomplish nothing. If it's more of a GSD dominant gene, then it will likely be far easier to work on obedience. 

I love Huskies, but after having two of them, I don't ever recommend getting one unless you are a very experienced dog owner with lots of time on your hands.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Isn't an Alaskan also somewhat of a mix? 

And when you cross two purebreds together you will not get 50/50, because sometimes you won't get something you expect(not saying that in a bad way.)


----------



## sagelfn

AC75 said:


> Thanks Remo, that's the type of info I'm looking for. I like the look of these Husky/Malamute dogs mixed with the GSD, but it's hard to find much on their temperment, which is what I'm most interested in. I'm well aware of the importance of socialzation etc. but it's good to hear what owners have to say as well.


The two dogs should never be bred together on purpose. Two very different breeds. If you're getting one from a shelter or rescue they should already be able to give you some information on that specific dog's temperament.


----------



## shadow mum

I had an Akita/Malamute/GSD mix when I was younger. She was an amazing dog, very loyal, obedient, but she did NOT like strangers, and was extremely protective of our home and property. Introductions had to be handled very carefully. Denae was very dominant with other dogs, but a sweetie with the family. Would not have let her off leash though. That was also because of the area we lived in. Didn't need her chasing after a Grizzly bear and end up running back with it chasing her! LOL. We had a great pyranees at the time as well, and Denae was def. the boss of the two of them. She was also a fantastic looking dog. Still miss her.


----------



## TravisM86

I have a GSD Alaskan Malamute mix, and he is one of the best dogs iv ever had. Hes amazingly intelligent and the friendliest dog in the world. When it comes to playing and training he is 10/10 imo, he also gets along with my 1 year and 4 month GSD Border collie mix great as well, he takes care of her such as cleans her and cleans the eye gubbers she gets at times. I love My loki. He is 2 years and 2 months old. When it comes to interaction with my family and other people he is friendly and loving and just a great friend. But all dogs will be different.Training is a big key in a dogs behavioral. Not one dog is alike. But if you want a GSD Alaskan malamute mix then get one, if your to worried its not going to be what you want then look at something else. You can add me on facebook to see my 2 dogs and to see what my GSD Alaskan malamute looks like. [email protected]


----------



## vicky2200

Alakskan huskies are extremely stubborn but intelligent. In general, they usually have GSD in them, so crossing them with a GSD will make them over 50% GSD. However they may not get the characteristics (loyal, pleasing) of a GSD.


----------



## AC75

vicky2200 said:


> Alakskan huskies are extremely stubborn but intelligent. In general, they usually have GSD in them, so crossing them with a GSD will make them over 50% GSD. However they may not get the characteristics (loyal, pleasing) of a GSD.


I didn't know that. Is the same true about Siberian Huskies?



TravisM86 said:


> I have a GSD Alaskan Malamute mix, and he is one of the best dogs iv ever had. Hes amazingly intelligent and the friendliest dog in the world. When it comes to playing and training he is 10/10 imo, he also gets along with my 1 year and 4 month GSD Border collie mix great as well, he takes care of her such as cleans her and cleans the eye gubbers she gets at times. I love My loki. He is 2 years and 2 months old. When it comes to interaction with my family and other people he is friendly and loving and just a great friend. But all dogs will be different.Training is a big key in a dogs behavioral. Not one dog is alike. But if you want a GSD Alaskan malamute mix then get one, if your to worried its not going to be what you want then look at something else. You can add me on facebook to see my 2 dogs and to see what my GSD Alaskan malamute looks like. [email protected]


Hey,

I'm not on facebook but I'd like to see the pictures. Can you post them here somehow? 

Thanks


----------



## vicky2200

Im not sure if the same is true for siberians I have never had one. My cousin has one and she had no problem training her. All of the Alaskans I have seen are stubborn but smart, including mine.


----------



## Malmom3

I have owned three different GSD / Alaskan Malamute cross dogs. Do not put any stock in those that say this is not a good mix. My dogs have been the best dogs anyone could possibly hope for. Beautiful, loyal, loving, intelligent and affectionate.

They do not guard, herd or retrieve. If you want your dog to do those things, you may as well give up now. Also, they aren't good swimmers. Malamutes usually aren't. But if you want a sweet natured, laid back, affectionate dog that is trustworthy with people of all sizes in every situation, your dog will probably not disappoint.

Your dog should be socialized with other dogs early and often, and it will get along with other dogs - but this is important because Alaskan Malamutes can be dog agressive if not socialized early. Your dog will be big, and its no fun to break up a dog fight with such a large animal involved, so DO take the time now to make sure he/she gets along well with other dogs.

Count yourself lucky to have found your Malamute / Shepherd. You will find that it is a beautiful and exceptional companion.


----------



## [email protected]

*German shepard alaskan husky alaskan malamute*



AC75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with a GSD crossed with the Alaskan Malamute or Alaskan Husky? I've been around a lot of GSD X Siberian Huskies, but never the above mentioned breeds. Information seems limited, especially for the Malamute, aside from one constantly reproduced article stating that the GSD crossed with the Malamute is a terrible combination.
> 
> Any information on characteristics, health and temperament is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 I have the pleasure of breeding this mix except we prefer to use Czechoslovakian instead of GSD  GSD and malamutes aren't a bad combination just hard to walk. They are great dogs personally very good protectors problem is all three breeds are high energy they are best suited with an out doorsy person. Health I have had no problems Health wise and they aren't pron to hip problems either. My contact email is [email protected] for information and pictures. I have 20 of these guys so I pretty much know any questions u may have, I also can provide some photos as well


----------



## bgibbfan1968

AC75 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with a GSD crossed with the Alaskan Malamute or Alaskan Husky? I've been around a lot of GSD X Siberian Huskies, but never the above mentioned breeds. Information seems limited, especially for the Malamute, aside from one constantly reproduced article stating that the GSD crossed with the Malamute is a terrible combination.
> 
> Any information on characteristics, health and temperament is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> This is my Alaskan Malamute, Siberian Husky, German Shepard mix. She is the sweetest girl you could ever meet. Most of the time she is content with our six foot fence, until she isn’t.
> She is good with children, cats and other dogs.


----------



## WNGD

8 year old thread @bgibbfan 
I would never have a dog/breed that I couldn't trust off leash but that's just me


----------

